# FR: toujours - place de l'adverbe



## la profe joven

Comment dit-on 'He always makes me laugh'?

Il me fait rire toujours?
Il me fait toujours rire?

Merci beaucoup!

LPJ

*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one. Regarding the placement of _toujours_ relative to the negation _pas_, see FR: toujours pas / pas toujours - place de l'adverbe avec la négation.


----------



## pieanne

Il me fait rire toujours
Il me fait toujours rire


----------



## coup de hache

c'est:

il me fait toujours rire


----------



## danny-chien

This may be  a very simple question, but can an adverb come between a verb and its infinitive complement?

i.e. il parle toujours de se marier. 

Danny-chien


----------



## janpol

la réponse est oui […]


----------



## bookworm21

Bonjour à tous,

Ce qui me pose des problèmes c'est le place de l'adverbe 'toujours'.

Wikipedia states that :

"An adverb that modifies a main verb or clause comes either after the verb, or before the clause"

If thats right is the following sentence ok? :

     "Cependant, il prétendait toujours qu’il a été un espion pour la Résistance au cours de la guerre."



Merci en avance


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Attention, le sens peut être différent :

_"Cependant, il prétendait toujours qu’il a été un espion pour la Résistance au cours de la guerre."_ signifie qu'après la guerre il a tout le temps prétendu qu'il avait été un espion pendant la guerre

_"Cependant, il prétendait qu’il a toujours a été un espion pour la Résistance au cours de la guerre."_ signifie qu'il prétendait qu'il a été un espion pendant toute la durée de la guerre.


----------



## itka

Using a simpler sentence :_
"Cependant, il prétend toujours avoir été un espion pendant la guerre"_.= he *still* says he was a spy during the war.
_"Cependant, il prétend avoir toujours été un espion pendant la guerre"_ = he says he was a spy during the *whole* war.

In a basic sentence :
_"il travaille toujours"_ = he is still working / he is always working
_"il a toujours travaillé" _= he has always been working

_"Il dit qu'il a *toujours* travaillé_" = he says he has always been working ("_toujours" _apply to_ "travailler")_

_"Il dit *toujours* qu'il a travaillé"_ = he always says he has worked
("_toujours"_ apply to _"dire"_)

I hope my translations are good...  If not, please, feel free to correct them !


----------



## uni343

Salut tout le monde!

If I wanted to use the word "always" in a past tense sentence, where is "toujours" placed? For example:

We always used to play hide and seek.

My attempt: Nous avions toujours jou_é la cache-cache.

 Merci d'avance.


_


----------



## Fabrice26

Salut à tous! 
"Nous jouions toujours *à* cache-cache" is fine


----------



## englishrose1

Bonjour à tous!

Je cherche une traduction pour la phrase 'she has *always* let me (allowed me to) sing.' Je pense que les verbes sont corrects, mais je ne sais pas où je dois placer *toujours?

Mes tentatives:

*elle m'a toujours laissé chanter
elle m'a laissé toujours chanter

Merci pour vos suggestions


----------



## snarkhunter

Hello,

It would be "Elle m'a toujours laissé(e) chanter." (i.e. _"é/ée"_ depending on the speaker's actual gender).


----------



## Soldus

Bonjour à tous! J'avais une question concernant le placement du mot toujours dans une phrase.

Serait-il correct de dire « je préfèrerais toujours parler en français » ou « je préfèrerais parler toujours en français » afin de dire "tout le temps," pas "encore."

Je penche pour la première phrase, mais je ne peux rien dire avec certitude.

Merci pour votre aide!


----------



## HerbertX

Hi, Soldus
je dirais :
Voulez-vous parler français ou anglais ?
Je préférerais toujours parler français
ou bien tu dis :
je préférerais parler français uniquement
j'aimerais m'exprimer en français seulement


----------



## Maître Capello

Bonjour Soldus et bienvenue ! 

Les deux ordres sont indifférents dans votre exemple, indépendamment du sens, d'ailleurs.

_Je préférerais *toujours* parler en français._
_Je préférerais parler *toujours* en français._


----------



## kitty O

Ou est-ce qu'on met les adverbes du fréquence dans ce contexte - Je fais toujours du judo ou Toujours je fais du judo


----------



## Maître Capello

Your first attempt is fine. It is, however, really odd to start a sentence with _Toujours_.


----------



## snarkhunter

Maître Capello said:


> It is, however, really odd to start a sentence with _Toujours_.


... _except in poetry_, I'd say.


----------



## Bezoard

The meaning could even be different according to where you put the adverb. 'Je fais toujours du judo' means ' I still practise judo' while the uncommon 'Toujours je fais du judo' would be understood by me as 'I always practise judo.'


----------



## Maître Capello

Bezoard said:


> 'Je fais toujours du judo' means ' I still practise judo'


While I agree this is the more likely meaning, it can still also mean _I *always* do judo_. It depends on context.


----------



## Bezoard

Right, but the _prima facie_ meaning is slightly dependent on the position of the adverb. Of course, context is  everything.


----------

